# beehives and bagpipes...



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

THis is what i did this month..

yes... those are bagpipes, and that is wayne brady on the tv...

and those are frames in the corner... My wife loves me.. Even got her bridal portrait in the background.

d
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e76/darrinthephotographer/nucs-1.jpg
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227902


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

you know your a "TRUE BEEK" when the boxes and frames take up the majority of space in the living quarters...nice pics AV


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Your wife lets you paint bee equipment IN the house ! In the living room !

You DID marry the right woman! My wife is pretty understanding, but if I brought the bee equipment in from the garage to work on it, or especially PAINT it, I'd have some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

What's with the notches in the inside of the top covers?


----------



## evn12383 (Mar 27, 2008)

Two of my favorite things.


----------



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

i was trying to make a top entrance, just was doing it in the top... texans dont use the inner lids much, but i wanted to see if it would work... dont think i like the telescoping covers though... Probably gonna redo them...


----------

